# TINY SMOKER



## themule69 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yesterday I'm driving down the road. this is what I saw.













tiny 1.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 2, 2013


















tiny 2.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 2, 2013






So I fallowed him.













tiny 3.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 2, 2013


















tiny 4.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 2, 2013


















tiny 5.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 2, 2013






Isn't it cute? I hope everyone enjoys it as much as I did.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jkc64 (Aug 2, 2013)

Very usefull for the famoly gatherings, you can smoke the food on the way there and be ready when you arrive.


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice for tail gate parties!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 2, 2013)

Nicee!!!


----------



## seenred (Aug 2, 2013)

That little dude is cool!!

Red


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 2, 2013)

Great for camping/tailgaiting/field parties etc!


----------



## themule69 (Aug 3, 2013)

I sure do think it is cute.


----------



## webowabo (Aug 3, 2013)

Only one of "US" would have followed the guy...lol.
it is pretty cute...and cool!. You think he had a matching 500gallon trailer back home ..??


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 3, 2013)

Don't suppose you asked that fellow to join SMF? I think he belongs!


----------



## webowabo (Aug 3, 2013)

bobank03 said:


> Don't suppose you asked that fellow to join SMF? I think he belongs!


I agree...


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 3, 2013)

Webo.. They can't put that smoker on a canoe and go camp out on an island with it easily!


----------



## webowabo (Aug 3, 2013)

FWIsmoker said:


> Webo.. They can't put that smoker on a canoe and go camp out on an island with it easily![/quotehell yeah! I like a da mini though... alot lighter I assuming...lol


----------



## smokenado (Oct 8, 2013)

That guy seems to have his priorities in order.


----------

